# The last 3 hours of EN 1.



## Michael Morris

Herein the last gasps of the vb 3.0.7 codebase.  It's been a swell time, thanks for all the chips.


----------



## Shroomy

Ah, now I'm actually going to have to work tomorrow!


----------



## the Jester

OF COURSE it's over my weekend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cool!


----------



## Jeremy757

Yeah, what am I going to do at work tomorrow????


----------



## Cyronax

I guess the change is meant to appeal to younger, WoW-inspired posters. I just hope my post count won't be zero. It took 5 years just to break 500. 

C.I.D.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy

Nah, nah, nah, nah, hey, hey, goodbye.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you Michael, we appreciate all the work you put into making ENWorld run.  Hurry back!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Thanks for your hard work you've invested in EnWorld2! 

(and the still-current boards as well!  )

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy

Cyronax said:
			
		

> I just hope my post count won't be zero. It took 5 years just to break 500.



Yeah, but if all post counts are reset were all even with Crothian!  For a little while at least.


----------



## Kesh

Augh! And I've got two days off starting tomorrow! 

Ah well. I suppose that gives me an excuse to play _Persona 3_ for a while.


----------



## Felix

Exquisite Dead Guy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if all post counts are reset were all even with Crothian!  For a little while at least.



More specifically, until next Tuesday when he cracks 2k.


----------



## Knightfall

John Hammond: Mr. Arnold, will you please shut down the system. 
Ray Arnold: OK, but... you asked for it. Hold on to your butts!


----------



## Knightfall

Kesh said:
			
		

> Augh! And I've got two days off starting tomorrow!
> 
> Ah well. I suppose that gives me an excuse to play _Persona 3_ for a while.



It gives me an excuse to read some books I've recently bought.


----------



## doctorhook

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> John Hammond: Mr. Arnold, will you please shut down the system.
> Ray Arnold: OK, but... you asked for it. Hold on to your butts!



This.

^Useless last post. (Guess I'm gonna have to go back to haunting gleemax, yeh?)


----------



## Cyronax

Felix said:
			
		

> More specifically, until next Tuesday when he cracks 2k.





You cracked 3k yourself in the last 5 years. I remember a long time ago that I exceeded you in post count. Ah .... I miss the years of partial actions and crappy 3.0 rangers. 

C.I.D.


----------



## Knightfall

doctorhook said:
			
		

> (Guess I'm gonna have to go back to haunting gleemax, yeh?)




Me, I've got my own place to hang out until EN world comes back...
http://walktheroad.s1.bizhat.com/


----------



## Jeremy757

Cyronax said:
			
		

> I guess the change is meant to appeal to younger, WoW-inspired posters. I just hope my post count won't be zero. It took 5 years just to break 500.
> 
> C.I.D.





With ENworld 2 its a fresh start.  I'm going to go for a personal best of 300 posts in 5 years.

Oh, damn, except the world ends in 4 years, so Ill never see 300 now.


----------



## Charwoman Gene

LAST POST!!!!!1!!!!!111!!!eleven!!!


----------



## Remathilis

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Ah well. Back to the Doctor Who Forum for the weekend.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Actually I was under the impression that the whole ENWorld database was being ported over. If that's the case, the only thing that will change is board functionality.

(and hooray for Michael! This place needs an upgrade and I know the man can do it!)


----------



## Knightfall

Jeremy757 said:
			
		

> With ENworld 2 its a fresh start.  I'm going to go for a personal best of 300 posts in 5 years.
> 
> Oh, damn, except the world ends in 4 years, so Ill never see 300 now.



I can live with losing my postcount number, But I'd be annoyed if my threads disappeared. That would be bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Darrin Drader said:
			
		

> Actually I was under the impression that the whole ENWorld database was being ported over. If that's the case, the only thing that will change is board functionality.
> 
> (and hooray for Michael! This place needs an upgrade and I know the man can do it!)



That was my assumption too. Michael?


----------



## Eosin the Red

While everything seems scheduled to port - I am gonna cross my fingers. I've been burned one time too many with those kind of deals. Course, I am a toddler playing with matches so go figure.


----------



## Morrus

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That was my assumption too. Michael?




This is correct.  From your POV, all that will happen is ENW will look nicer and have a bunch of extra functions and far fewer broken bits.  Posts, threads, postcounts, etc., all remain intact.


----------



## DaveMage

Last one here be sure to turn out the lights....


----------



## Darrin Drader

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> That was my assumption too. Michael?




Yes, that was an unfortunate typo. Add the word 'he's' into that sentence.


----------



## Jeremy757

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is correct.  From your POV, all that will happen is ENW will look nicer and have a bunch of extra functions and far fewer broken bits.  Posts, threads, postcounts, etc., all remain intact.




So the official street date of ENworld 2:  Electric Boogaloo, is Monday?  Will I be able to get it at Buy.com earlier?


----------



## Knightfall

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is correct.  From your POV, all that will happen is ENW will look nicer and have a bunch of extra functions and far fewer broken bits.  Posts, threads, postcounts, etc., all remain intact.



Okay, that's makes me happy.


----------



## Filcher

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is correct.  From your POV, all that will happen is ENW will look nicer and have a bunch of extra functions and far fewer broken bits..




Added functions? That is so anime. 

The only true ENworld is the dialup bbs.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

It's the end of EN World as we know it, And I Feel Fine  

For all the work you've done on the new boards thank you.  And for all the work you did keeping the old boards together thank you for that as well.


----------



## Cyronax

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is correct.  From your POV, all that will happen is ENW will look nicer and have a bunch of extra functions and far fewer broken bits.  Posts, threads, postcounts, etc., all remain intact.




Yes! My barely respectable thread count and unfinished story hour from 2002 will remain logged into the new boards!

C.I.D.


----------



## Michael Morris

As pointed out earlier as much as is possible of the old boards gets ported. If we were merely starting over it would only take about 5 hours to setup.  However, converting that 3.7 GB database takes... awhile.

Meanwhile Summer camp is open for business

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/forumdisplay.php?f=42

Mind the lovable locals, they're a bit rough around the edges.


----------



## Filcher

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> As pointed out earlier as much as is possible of the old boards gets ported. If we were merely starting over it would only take about 5 hours to setup.  However, converting that 3.7 GB database takes... awhile.




Wow. That's a lot of work for little thanks. Thank you for working to maintain the content of the site and for not taking the easy route.


----------



## Morrus

Filcher said:
			
		

> Wow. That's a lot of work for little thanks. Thank you for working to maintain the content of the site and for not taking the easy route.




Well, to be fair he doesn't have to convert them manually!  The server sits there and churns away for hours.


----------



## Lanefan

Does this then represent the En of the World as we know it?

I know, I know...but I had to say something. 

Thanks for all the hard work, Michael!

Lanefan


----------



## Knightfall

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Meanwhile Summer camp is open for business
> 
> http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/forumdisplay.php?f=42
> 
> Mind the lovable locals, they're a bit rough around the edges.



Coolio!


----------



## Masquerade

I for one welcome our EN World 2 overlords.


----------



## Lord Xtheth

Aw dag.
This is the first forum in YEARS that I actually stuck arround in...

Oh well, Cheers to new EN2 or whatever it'll be called.


----------



## Darrin Drader

Lord Xtheth said:
			
		

> Oh well, Cheers to new EN2 or whatever it'll be called.




I suspect it will be called.... Tim!


----------



## Nightchilde-2

ENWorld 2.0?  Man, I just upgraded recently!  In another couple of years, we're going to get ENWorld 3.0!  ENWorld's marketing tactic has FAILED and I'm going to vote with my postcount!  1.0 was superior in every way and 2.0 is just for short-attention spanned MTG/WOW players and focuses ONLY on posting..no roleplaying and little fluff!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Nightchilde-2 said:
			
		

> ENWorld 2.0?  Man, I just upgraded recently!  In another couple of years, we're going to get ENWorld 3.0!  ENWorld's marketing tactic has FAILED and I'm going to vote with my postcount!  1.0 was superior in every way and 2.0 is just for short-attention spanned MTG/WOW players and focuses ONLY on posting..no roleplaying and little fluff!



Be happy that it isn't a .5 edition! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Knightfall

Darrin Drader said:
			
		

> I suspect it will be called.... Tim!



I for one welcome "Tim," our new EN World 2 overlord.


----------



## freyar

Whew, short notice!  Michael, thanks for all the work on this!


----------



## Jeremy757

freyar said:
			
		

> Whew, short notice!  Michael, thanks for all the work on this!





Yeah we owe you a beer or two.


----------



## Steve Jung

Does this mean we have to use miniatures to post?


----------



## CleverNickName

3.5E KITTEH SEZ...

##########M.#########################################.:M
###########MMMM.###################################.:MMMM
###########MMMMMMMM#############################.:MMMMMMM
###########:MMHHHMMMMHMM.##.:MMMMMMMMM:.######.:MMHHMHMM:
############:MMHHIIIHMMMM.:MMHHHHIIIHHMMMM.#.:MMHIHIIHHM:
#############MMMHIIIIHHMMMIIHHMHHIIIIIHHMMMMMMHHHIIIIHHM:
#############:MMHIIIIIHMMMMMMMHHIIIIIIHHHMMMMMHHII:::IHM.
##############MH:I:::IHHMMMMMHHII:::IIHHMMMHHHMMM:I:IHMM
##############:MHI:HHIHMMHHIIHII::.::IIHMMHHIHHMMM::HMM:
###############MI::HHMMIIM:IIHII::..::HM:MHHII:::IHHMM:
###############MMMHII::..:::IHMMHHHMHHMMI:::...::IHM:
###############:MHHI::....::::HMMMMMMHHI::..#..:::HM:
################:MI:.:MH:.....:HMMMMHHMIHMMHHI:HH.:M
################M:.I..MHHHHHMMMIHMMMMHMMHHHHHMMH:.:M.
################M:.H..H##I:HM:MHMHI:IM:I:MM::##MMM:M:
################:M:HM:.M#I:MHMIIMMIIHM#I:MM::.:MMI:M.
################'M::MM:IMH:MMII#MMHIMHI#:M::IIHMM:MM
#################MH:HMMHIHMMMMMMHMMIMHIIHHHHIMMHHMM
##################MI:MMMMHI:::::IMM:MHI:::IMMMMHIM
##################:IMHIHMMMMMM:MMMMMHHHHMMMHI:M
####################HI:IMIHMMMM:MMMMMMHHHMI:.:M######.....
########............M::..:HMMMMIMHIIHMMMMHII:M:::''''
############....:::MHI:.:HMMMMMMMMHHHMHHI::M:::::::''''''
###########''###...:MHI:.::MMHHHMHMIHMMMMHH.MI..........
##############''##...MHI::.::MHHHHIHHMM:::IHM###########'''
#################'##IMH.::..::HMMHMMMH::..:HM:
###################:M:.H.IHMIIII::IIMHMMM:H.MH
####################IMMMH:HI:MMIMI:IHI:HIMIHM:
##################.MMI:.HIHMIMI:IHIHMMHIHI:MIM.
#################.MHI:::HHIIIIIHHI:IIII::::M:IM.
################.MMHII:::IHIII::::::IIIIIIHMHIIM
################MHHHI::.:IHHII:::.:::IIIIHMHIIHM:
###############MHHHII::..::MII::..#..:IIIHHHII:IM.
##############.MHHII::....:MHII::.##.:IHHHI::IIHMM.
##############MMHHII::.....:IHMI:.#..:IHII::..:HHMM
##############MHHII:::......:IIHI...:IHI::.....::HM:
#############:MMH:::........#...::..::....##...:IHMM
#############IMHIII:::..........#####.........::IHMM.
#############:MHIII::::......##########.......::IHMM:
##############MHHIII::::...#############......::IHMM:
##############IMHHIII:::...#############.....::IIHMM,
##############:MHHIII:::I:::...#####....:::I:::IIHMM
###############MMHHIII::IHI:::...........:::IIH:IHMM
###############:MMHHII:IIHHI::::::.....:::::IH:IHMIM
################MMMHHII:IIHHI:::::::::::::IHI:IIHM:M.
################MMMHHIII::IHHII:::::::::IHI:IIIHMM:M:
################:MMHHHIII::IIIHHII::::IHI..IIIHHM:MHM
################:MMMHHII:..:::IHHMMHHHHI:IIIIHHMM:MIM
################.MMMMHHII::.:IHHMM:::IIIIIIHHHMM:MI.M
##############.MMMMHHII::.:IHHMM:::IIIIIIHHHMM:MI.M
############.MMMMHHMHHII:::IHHMM:::IIIIIHHHHMM:MI.IM.
###########.MMHMMMHHHII::::IHHMM::I&&&IHHHHMM:MMH::IM.
##########.MMHHMHMHHII:::.::IHMM::IIIIHHHMMMM:MMH::IHM
##########:MHIIIHMMHHHII:::IIHMM::IIIHHMMMMM::MMMMHHHMM.
##########MMHI:IIHMMHHHI::::IHMM:IIIIHHHMMMM:MMMHI::IHMM.
##########MMH:::IHMMHHHHI:::IHMM:IIIHHHHMMMM:MMHI:.:IHHMM.
I CAN HAS BARBARIANS?
KTHXBAI


/I miss ASCII artwork
//gonna miss this messageboard too
///if only for 48 hours


----------



## freyar

Just a thought: should this announcement also be on the main news page?


----------



## Michael Morris

Eh, those who browse the news will learn soon enough. The main reason for the forum announcement is to avoid interrupting conversations.

Tminus1hr 10 mins on my watch.


----------



## coyote6

The news item should read: 

Breaking News! Eric Noah changes name to Tim!


----------



## Michael Morris

T minus 1 hour.


----------



## CleverNickName

In before the "In Before The Shutdown!" posts...


----------



## GnomeWorks

Well, it's been a fun... what, six and a half years, now?

At least we won't lose everything this time... man, that last move made me a sad panda.


----------



## the Jester

*crosses fingers and hopes for the best*

Good luck, everyone! At least we have the Circvs!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'd think of something clever to say...but I guess I'm not that clever.


----------



## Boarstorm

I wanna cry.


----------



## hong

Are we there yet?


----------



## Umbran

Well, this should be interesting.

Catch you all on the flipside, folks!


----------



## hero4hire

<<insert witty remark here>>


----------



## hong

hong said:
			
		

> Are we there yet?



 How about now?


----------



## Jeremy757

hong said:
			
		

> How about now?




Now????

<kicks driver's seat with tiny shoes>

hmmmmpf


----------



## maggot

Goodbye Cruel (EN)World (1).


----------



## Mark

Jan 2002 to June 2008?


----------



## SteveC

Just wanted to give a big:

THANK YOU to everyone involved with ENWorld. You really do make my day far less productive, but also far more fun.

Hope everything goes well.

--Steve

PS

My boss says there's $$$ in it for you to take things slowly, apparently he has a bunch of work for me next week. I hope you ignore him and all the other bosses out there who are probably saying the same thing now...


----------



## Michael Morris

T minus 30 minutes.


----------



## Jeremy757

Top Ten Things to do at work while ENworld is down.

10. Do work.
9. Start threads asking about ENworld on rpg.net
8. write love poetry to ENworld
7. look at screen caps that you have saved of ENworld
6. reread your Happy Birthday letter from ENworld
5. Wonder what Crothian is doing
4. Pre write you hate mail about 5th edition
3. Profit
2. ???
1. Hit refresh button


----------



## CleverNickName

*Trav's Guacamole*

4 large ripe avocadoes
2 medium tomatoes
1 medium onion
1 large lime
1/2 t. chili powder
1/2 t. cumin
1/2 t. garlic powder
1/2 t. Mexican oregano
1 T. dry cilantro (or 1 t. fresh)
dash of Tabasco sauce
salt to taste

Peel, pit, and chop the avocadoes into a large glass bowl. Squeeze the lime over the avocadoes. Wash and dice the tomatoes, mince the onion, and add to avocadoes. Using a wire wisk as a pestile, pound the vegetables together until a coarse paste forms. Stir in the remaining ingredients, adding more or less chili powder to taste. Cover tightly and refrigerate until cold; serve with corn chips.


----------



## Michael Morris

T minus 10 minutes


----------



## the Jester

Any minute now... will I get the last post pre-reboot??


----------



## CleverNickName

Wow, Morris...how many avatars do you have?  I have been hitting "refresh" for almost five minutes now, and I haven't seen the same one twice...


----------



## Kaodi

Getting down to the wire, eh, MLM? Good work, sir.

'Twas great knowing you, EN World 1.


----------



## Michael Morris

CleverNickName said:
			
		

> Wow, Morris...how many avatars do you have?  I have been hitting "refresh" for almost five minutes now, and I haven't seen the same one twice...



 138

T minus 5 minutes


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Bye bye, ENWorld.  See ya in a few days.


----------



## thundershot

This is like watching the ball go down.... Byyyyyyeeee!!


----------



## CleverNickName

Goodnight you Princes of Maine, you Kings of New England...


----------



## Kaodi

Tick, tick, tick...


----------



## Kaodi

Oh, my God, the messages. The Second Apocalypse is beginning!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956

I'm sitting here hitting the refresh button with suspenseful fantasy action movie music going in the background.

Maybe I should get a life...

Nah.


----------



## possum

I win?  Last post?


----------



## Kaodi

EN World is a vital part of our life, hehehe...


----------



## thundershot

The ball.. the ball is almost all the way down!!! 



Chris


----------

